# How to tell your rabbit is good weight?



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Just wondering if anyone can tell me how to tell if your rabbit is underweight or over weight?

I could be wrong but I feel that m 2 may have lost some weight recently...not sure why they both eat well, have plenty of hay etc.

They just feel a bit more boney well mainly Flake. I thought they would have put weight on as they dont run around so much recently due to ur broken 
fence.

Im planning on taking them to get weighed at the vets but just wanted to know if there is anyway I can tell if they are underweight and if they are how can I healthily fatten them up a bit?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Winter is always hard on rabbits and they eat more than normal during the colder months.
just give them a little more food and this should help them.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

As a general rule with most animals you should be able to feel the spine eaily but not see it through the coat and with slight pressure you should be able to feel the ribs but you should never be able to see the ribs. If you can't feel the ribs don't worry too much but if you can't feel the spine they're likely to be over weight. With rabbits as well they start growing the dewlap (double chin) when they start getting too fat. If they are underweight you'll be able to see the spine and easily feel the ribs, if severely underweight you'll see and feel every bone where the body starts eating away at muscle to keep the animal alive.

Generally it should be comfortable to stroke along their back slightly feeling the raised spine but if all you can feel is boney spine they need to eat more or to see a vet if they are eating.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Guys will give them a good check over later when I get home! I dont think hey are very boney but just seem a little less meaty than before!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I was worried mine were overweight but when they went for their myxi jabs recently the vet said he could feel their ribs easily and that they were fine, just chunky bunnies. It was a relief as I didn't fancy putting them on a diet. Mine do seem to be eating more now it is colder - the cats do too.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have noticed that my rabbits are eating twice as much hay at the mo, I'm having to re fill the hay racks morning and night. I have seen a really good poster showing rabbit weight guidelines, but cant find one online anywhere. My vet showed me that if you can grab a role/layer of fat on the side of their neck then it shouldnt be there, hence putting Miffy on a pellet diet


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Hmm i am starting to wonder if i am feeding Buzz enough now 
i can easly feel his spine and ALL ribs, i can feel them when i am just stroking him and not trying to fell them iykwim 

Paula


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Give them some porridge 

You can feel all my buns ribs but they dont stick out and they have a good amount of muscle. Tinks dewlap is smaller then when i got her she just didnt get any exercise. Saffy never had a dewlap its just important to keep a eye on their weight. Teddy you can feel every bone, but he looks ok because he has such a thick coat. 

My vet weighs them when they have their jabs, when i took my four in all where exactly the same weight as 6 months previous she said they were perfect  you just need to judge how much food they need with exercise and weather. Obviously always endless supply of hay whatever. Like i said i feed mine porridge through the winter.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> Give them some porridge
> 
> You can feel all my buns ribs but they dont stick out and they have a good amount of muscle. Tinks dewlap is smaller then when i got her she just didnt get any exercise. Saffy never had a dewlap its just important to keep a eye on their weight. Teddy you can feel every bone, but he looks ok because he has such a thick coat.
> 
> My vet weighs them when they have their jabs, when i took my four in all where exactly the same weight as 6 months previous she said they were perfect  you just need to judge how much food they need with exercise and weather. Obviously always endless supply of hay whatever. Like i said i feed mine porridge through the winter.


Yes mine will be getting porridge too now Im so excite about it I hope they like it... can I give it to them every day?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Yes mine will be getting porridge too now Im so excite about it I hope they like it... can I give it to them every day?


I wouldnt give them it everyday i give mine it about 2-3 times a week and as a treat pop a weetabix in too or a banana and mash it up now and then x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> I wouldnt give them it everyday i give mine it about 2-3 times a week and as a treat pop a weetabix in too or a banana and mash it up now and then x


Ohhhh yes mine love weetabix I usually just get 1 and half it bewteen them dry without anything they love it!


----------



## sophia17 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi, can you just mash up a banana and place it in their bowl for them to eat, I'm just wondering if my rabbits will take to it ?


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Have never tried mine with porridge or weetabix. Do you make it with warm milk? And, if so, what type of milk? Can they have cows' milk or does it have to be goat's milk like for cats?

I like the idea of giving them something warm on these cold days.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

sophia17 said:


> Hi, can you just mash up a banana and place it in their bowl for them to eat, I'm just wondering if my rabbits will take to it ?


yes abit of banana as a treat, its high in sugar though so shouldnt be given regulary


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Have never tried mine with porridge or weetabix. Do you make it with warm milk? And, if so, what type of milk? Can they have cows' milk or does it have to be goat's milk like for cats?
> 
> I like the idea of giving them something warm on these cold days.


No definetely not, i make mine with hot water then allow it too cool. I feed it to them in the winter to help keep a little bit of weight on them. As long as its just porridge oats and not those instant packages they are fine. I add some hot water let them soak for 10 minutes then add abit of cold and let it cool until its just warm.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hi there
i have just made some up for Buzz, i just used hot water and let it cool, he was eating it when i left him


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

spudsmummy said:


> hi there
> i have just made some up for Buzz, i just used hot water and let it cool, he was eating it when i left him


Yay i love the sloppy noise they make!


----------



## sophia17 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Brilliant ideas Everyone im going to try the porridge idea tommrw,  :thumbup1: Cant wait xx*


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Just made some porridge for them... they both sniffed at it then walked away then sniffed again the Flake dived his head in it and started lapping it up making that swishy noise sounded so cute...I tried to move daisy towards the bowl asI had moved it but I think I may have stuck her leg in it by mistake so she isnt too pleased!

Just checked Flake has had enough and Im not sure if Daisy ate any! Ill leave the bowl for a while longer then remove it if they dont finish it!


----------



## sophia17 (Aug 11, 2009)

I made some for them last night they had a sniff and then ran off they didnt even try,



aww and i wanted to add some warm in their bellys!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Joey wouldnt eat it when i first put it in, try putting some banana in to temp them, dreamer jumped straight in it the first time lol he got a taste for it by licking it off his paws! Tinks loved it straight away and so did Teddy.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> Joey wouldnt eat it when i first put it in, try putting some banana in to temp them, dreamer jumped straight in it the first time lol he got a taste for it by licking it off his paws! Tinks loved it straight away and so did Teddy.


Yeah Flake liked it alot but I dont think Daisy tried it... ill try again 2mrw with a slice of banana ontop!

Thanks Crofty!

x


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for this tip, I tried it this morning too. At first they started eating, then walked off so I thought they didnt like it, went away for a short while, came back to an empty bowl! So I guess they did like it after al! I'm just wondering does it have any detrimental affect on their stomachs at all? Also mine are both 5 months, should they eat more often? sorry to take over but really would appreciate advice, I've learnt everything from here!
Ameenah!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hi lugee at such a young age I would be careful not to over feed anything new so just a tiny bit of something new few times a week. obviously if there are super runny poos then dont feed them anymore, and if they stop pooing for even just a few hours rush them straight to the vets (this is why using litter trays is so much easier). are your bunnies still getting an unlimited amount of pellets at the mo? It would be good to begin weaning them off these and on to more hay at around about the 6month mark depending on what breed they are?


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> hi lugee at such a young age I would be careful not to over feed anything new so just a tiny bit of something new few times a week. obviously if there are super runny poos then dont feed them anymore, and if they stop pooing for even just a few hours rush them straight to the vets (this is why using litter trays is so much easier). are your bunnies still getting an unlimited amount of pellets at the mo? It would be good to begin weaning them off these and on to more hay at around about the 6month mark depending on what breed they are?


Oh now I'm scared!! I thought I was feeding them too much pellets so only give them a few in the evening. I think they are both probably mixed breeds, but Leuki looks like an english, and Samba quite similar to a Chinchilla standard (he is quite a lot chunkier as well). I think I'll see how they are for a while before giving them it again then! (they seem fine so far.) Does this mean they should be having fair amount of pellets still? Thanks for this.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hmm it really depend on the bunnies development rate, the pellets are higher in protein which is why they can be quiet fattening. If your bunnies seem like they are currently a good weight then I wouldn't change what you are doing. as long as they have plenty of fresh hay then they will be fine, really didnt mean to worry you, sorry


----------

